# Report from Darwin N.T



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

G'day kayakers,

Just sharing a few photos from some recent trips along Darwin's foreshore. 
I have a hobie pro anger and usually fast troll hard bodies over some shallow reef not too far off shore.

Couple of first for me:

Got my first wild barra from a kayak
Seen a croc from the kayak
and sunk in my kayak

The barra was 55cm and was caught near mindil markets here in Darwin, at 55cm it was small but I was stoked
The croc I saw at Lee point. I was heading out to troll some hard bodies for pelagics and pretty much ran into the 2.5m salty as he was transiting from Shoal bay into the harbour. He ignored me and kept cruising...
While on the way to East Point, I incorrectly strapped my hobie down bad on my 6x4 trailer and consequently put 2 stress holes under the seat in the drainage part.
I didn't know this to until I had already launched and saw my dry box start lifting from water right in front of me.

the yak has been plastic welded and fixed
the trailer has been better set up
as for the croc it was rare along the foreshore, it was scary 
but has not put me off

I love yakking to much 
Cheers from up North
Choona


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice fish bag, and Nice haul of fish. Your not worried yak fishing in croc infested waters at night?
Fortune favours the brave ey..


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd write a letter. You're only getting partial fish up there.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

A great spot to be fishing from and some nice pics there but I'm not sure I would do it from a yak. While I was there a croc had a go at a dog being walked on Mindle beach and I have seen more than a couple make that transition with the incoming tide at lee point. Go the brave!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Legendary stuff mate, looks like you would not want to sink in those waters might be a stressful swim back,

Must be alot of fun fishing topwater lures up there


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff mate.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

I can understand why you are sticking to the inner reefs.
Good stuff.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good fish, and well done on getting out there in the yak, I never had the guts. That moustache looks like it's been added later using MS Paint. You need and Akubra.


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

Cheers for the replies lads,

Love how my mo gets more attention then my fishing report lol

Crocs - We fish the foreshore 
General rule is stay out of the mangroves

Crocs don't live on the foreshore but they use it as a high way for cruising through.
Higher chance of a pranging the car on the way to kayak fishing, I think anyway.

Well I got Spaniyard this morning trolling a gold bomber 
Not massive like you east coast boyz but was stoked

Cheerz from up North 
Choona


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice mo


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Resembles a young Graeme Gooch :?


----------

